# perspex in vivarium



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

i found some 4mm perspex on ebay and was wondering if this would work instead of glass for the front of a viv.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It'll work, however acrylic does scratch quite easily, and thin sheet will warp with heat and humidity.

If you use it be sure to clean it with a soft cloth, tissue paper will create minute scratches which will eventually give it a dull look, and obviously don't use any abrasive cleaning fluids.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It also depends on how big the doors are going to be, if reasonably tall the amount of flex you get between the perspex doors could allow small inhabitants to make their escape.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes good point, FWIW cast acrylic is less flexible than extruded, it's also optically clearer and slightly more scratch resistant.


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the replies, this is the perspex i was looking for

4mm CLEAR ACRYLIC Perspex Plastic Sheet 500 X 500 on eBay (end time 18-Dec-10 11:49:14 GMT)

it would be for a 3'x1.5' viv that i had planned


----------



## DanHall86 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm using perspex in mine as one of the glass pieces shattered when I was wiping condensation off it. 3 days in and its bowing noticeably. I'm going to replace with 4mm and hope the extra thickness holds its shape better


----------

